# Crane's Beak alternatives



## Marrin (Sep 22, 2009)

Due to arthritis I am no longer able to form a proper Crane's Beak.  Somewhere, probably on line, I have seen a hand position which is similar, involving the "fusing" of fewer fingertips.  

Can anyone provide more information on variants such as this?  What are the implications of these variant positions (if they exist)?

Your help is humbly appreciated.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2009)

Without seeing what you can and cannot do I do not think I can help much, hopefully someone else can. 

However might I suggest that the person that would be best to talk to about this is your sifu (teacher)

sorry I could not help


----------



## East Winds (Sep 23, 2009)

marrin,

Is it your fingers or your wrist you are having trouble with?

Very best wishes


----------



## Marrin (Sep 25, 2009)

Fingers.  I can no longer bring all four fingers and the thumb together.  In fact i I can no longer touch any part of my small and ring fingers with my thumb on the right hand.  I can bring the tips of the forefinger and the middle finger together with the tip of the thumb, so this is what I have been doing, tucking the small and ring fingers as close into the palm as I can get them.  My teacher finds this acceptable, especially as she is aware of my movement restrictions from the arthritis.  

The thing is, I have seen this configuration referred to SOMEwhere on line, under a different name than Crane's Beak, but in a description of Crane's Beak and its variations.  I just want to know for my own satisfaction what the variation that I am able to is called, if it has a name, and the implications in TCM about doing it that way. 

There is no longer any way that I can do a "proper" Crane's Beak, short of breaking my fingers and having them reset in that manner.  Just a bit too extreme for me!

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## Marrin (Sep 25, 2009)

This request to MartialTalk is part of an ongoing discussion with my teacher regarding several minor restrictions of movement that arthritis has imposed on me.  We are both eager to get comments from this group.  

I can no longer touch any part of my ring or little fingers with my thumb, on either hand.  I can bring the tips of the forefinger and the middle finger together with the tip of the thumb, so this is what I have been doing, tucking the small and ring fingers as close into the palm as I can get them. My teacher finds this acceptable, especially as she is aware of my movement restrictions from the arthritis. 

The thing is, I have seen this configuration referred to SOMEwhere on line, under a different name than Crane's Beak, but in a description of Crane's Beak and its variations. I just want to know for my own satisfaction what the variation that I am able to do is called, if it has a name, and the implications in TCM about doing it that way.

I really appreciate your having replied to my request.


----------



## Haze (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like what is referred to here as Eagles Beak
http://www.learn-chinese-martial-arts.com/martial-arts-pictures.html


----------



## East Winds (Sep 26, 2009)

Marrin,

I asked whether it was your fingers or your wrist that was the problem, because I consider it is the wrist that is the most important part of the "Single Whip" posture. The "cocked" wrist acts as a controlling mechanism for an incoming punch by wrappiong round your opponents wrist thereby controlling his offensive hand. I suggest that the fingers help to increase the "cocking" aspect of this posture therefore if you are only doing form rather than application then I think your adaptation will be OK. However I think it would still work even in a defensive situation.

Hoped this helps

Very best wishes


----------



## Wondering Spirit (Jan 6, 2010)

I might be wrong, but isn't the beak in Chen style actually just the thumb touching the index finger?
Why not just use that?
I'm sure it doesn't matter, seeing as it is just a symbol of an application...

Get well.


----------

